

Mercurial at Facebook: Developer Infrastructure at Facebook's Scale - tosh
https://developers.facebooklive.com/videos/561/big-code-developer-infrastructure-at-facebook-s-scale

======
tosh
tl;dr facebook used svn, then had 3 git repositories (server, ios, android)
and now moves to a single mercurial repository.

They've made changes to mercurial to be able to do 'sparse checkouts' (only
the files you need) and to only use a 'shallow history' (transparent on demand
history fetching).

